# Little Girl's Cardigan with Short Sleeves



## MazKwok (Sep 5, 2013)

I found this free pattern is one of the cutest!








http://www.myhobbyiscrochet.com/2013/09/little-girls-cardigan-with-short-sleeves.html


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful , love the colour.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It's adorable.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty! Thanks.


----------

